# ايها الرب أبانا لا تترك أحد فينا لنزواته وميل قلبه الباطل



## aymonded (31 مايو 2013)

*أيها الآب أبونا في المسيح يسوع الذي أعطيتنا روح البنوة 
*
*روحك القدوس الذي يعطينا كلاماً حياً ننطق به أمامك
*
*أنت هو سيد حياتي وحياة كل من صدق محبتك 
*
*التي بينتها لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا
*
*فدخلنا به في سرّ دعوتك المقدسة لنا
*
*وصار صوتك لكل واحد [ أنت لي ]
*
*فسرنا نحوك متكلين على محبتك لأنك تحبنا
*
*لذلك رحمتك دائمة لنا موثقة بدم وحيدك 
*
*الذي به لنا حق الدخول لأقداسك العُليا
*
*لنقف في محضرك نطلب ما هو عندك
*
*باسم وحيدك، مسيحك، الذي هو جالس عن يمينك بجسم بشريتنا
*
*الذي باسمه يُعطى لنا كل شيء في الروح القدس الرب المُحيي
*
*الذي يحقق فينا مشابهته لنكون مثله يوماً بعد يوم
*
*وعلى هذا الأساس نطلب من محبتك باسمه
*
*أن لا تترك أحد فينا لنزواته ولميل قلبه الباطل خاضعاً
*
*ولا تدع أحد فينا يسقط بسببها
*
*فمن يقوَّم الأفكار الخفية، ومن بالحكمة يؤدب القلب
*
*ومن يربي النفس في التقوى ويلبسها ثوب البرّ
*
*غيرك يا سيد الكل وأب المؤمنين في المسيح يسوع ربنا
*
*فمن مثلك أباً محباً على مستوى يفوق كل إدراكاتنا البشرية
*
*فلا يشفق على حماقتي، ولا يتغاضى عن خطاياي
*
*فيؤدبني بالرحمة لئلا زلاتي تتكاثر وآثامي تزداد 
*
*وتفسد قلبي وتجعل حياتي عقيمة بلا ثمر يليق بسكناك في هيكلي
*
*فأسقط وتضيع حياتي متخبطاً في ظلام قلب غبي وفكر مظلم 
*
*بعيداً عن مشيئتك غير فاهم دعوتك لي، متعثراً في خطواتي ضالاً في طريقي
*
*فيا أيها الآب إله حياتي في المحبوب يسوع الذي فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا
*
*لا تجعلني أدخل في تجربة شريرة بحسب أهواء نفسي وميل قلبي الغبي
*
*واجعل روحك سور نار في داخلي يفصلني عن كل نظرة شرهة
*
*لتُبعد عني كل رغبة سيئة، فلا تمتلكني الشراهة فتنحرف غرائزي
*
*وهبني فكر مسيحك فلا تستلمني الأفكار المُخجلة
*
*واعطني نطق الروح ليكون باباً حصيناً لشفتيَّ
*
*فأمجدك وسط كل من هم حولي 
*
*يا من لك كل إكرام يليق ومجد يُعطى كل حين آمين*


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

*فمن مثلك أباً محباً على مستوى يفوق كل إدراكاتنا البشرية*
*
*

*فلا يشفق على حماقتي، ولا يتغاضى عن خطاياي*
*
*

*فيؤدبني بالرحمة لئلا زلاتي تتكاثر وآثامي تزداد *


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

امين

شكرا اخى ايمن


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2013)

لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا إخوتي
مونوا معافين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

امييييين صلاه رووعه
ربنا يباركك استاذي 
​


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

هبنا يا رب قوة من عندك تُلبسنا إياها فنتعقل ونصحى للصلوات
فتنضبط حياتنا بنعمتك فنسلك كما يحق للدعوة التي دًعينا إليها
بكل تواضع القلب وطول الأناه متقدمين في القامة والنعمة
وأنت تزيد إيماننا وتنفخ فيه من روحك حتى يكون عاملاً بالمحبة
__________________________
ولنصلي دائماً من أجل بعضنا البعض
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يونيو 2013)

صلاة مباركة نابعة من قلب
طاهر نقى كلمات رائعة
الرب يحفظك ويسعدك ويباركك


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة نابعة من قلب
> طاهر نقى كلمات رائعة
> الرب يحفظك ويسعدك ويباركك



ويهبك سلام وفرح ومسرة في الروح القدس 
يا أروع أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي في كنيسة الله
​


----------



## soul & life (1 يونيو 2013)

*امين يارب
صلاة جميلة شكرا لحضرتك *


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

*وعلى هذا الأساس نطلب من محبتك باسمه
*
*أن لا تترك أحد فينا لنزواته ولميل قلبه الباطل خاضعاً
*
*ولا تدع أحد فينا يسقط بسببها*
*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين*
*شكرا استاذ ايمن*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك كل خير*


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله قوته حتى نكون محفوظين ليوم استعلان مجده بلا لوم قدامه في المحبة
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا إخوتي
​


----------



## keko0o (1 يونيو 2013)

*امين يارب . 
مستر ايمن انا كنت فى منتدى الفادى زمان و كان بيعجبنى كلامك اوى و لسه بيعجبنى دايما ربنا يقويك على خدمتك .*
*تحياتى ليك*


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2013)

keko0o قال:


> *امين يارب .
> مستر ايمن انا كنت فى منتدى الفادى زمان و كان بيعجبنى كلامك اوى و لسه بيعجبنى دايما ربنا يقويك على خدمتك .*
> *تحياتى ليك*



أممممممممممممم فكرني يا جميل بيك اصل اسم كيكو ده كان في ارثوذكس والفادي زمااان، ومدرسة الآباء اللي اتقفل برضو، بس معلشي اعذرني بقى زهايمر مبكر معلشي، يا ريت تفكرني بجد لأن كل اللي كانوا في الفادي أعزاء عندي جداً، كن معافي وصلي لأجلي، النعمة معك
​


----------



## keko0o (3 يونيو 2013)

مستر ايمن عادى مش مهم تفتكرنى انا كنت مجرد عضو فى المنتدى و ده من 6 سنين تقريبا  بس المهم ان انا سعيد انى استمتع بمواضيعك الحلوة ديه تانى ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك بجد .


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

keko0o قال:


> مستر ايمن عادى مش مهم تفتكرنى انا كنت مجرد عضو فى المنتدى و ده من 6 سنين تقريبا  بس المهم ان انا سعيد انى استمتع بمواضيعك الحلوة ديه تانى ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك بجد .



عموماً اشكر الله على أنك معنا منورنا هنا يا جميل، وسعيد حقيقي بتشرفيك ليَّ هنا
طالباً من الله أن يهبنا معاً نعمة وفرح وسلام في الروح القدس
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------

